# bob clarks uk asosheats num?



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

hi wats bob clarks uk asoshets number thx!!! harry: )


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

What UK associate?

Henry Batten has not arranged the meeting tomorrow, neither has any other member of the forum.


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

ow kk


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

are you stalking bob this is like the 3rd thread I have seen with you asking where he is gonna be :lol2:I dont think you can buy anything off him. as I understand it he is merely dropping animals off that people have already paid for and are collecting.


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Shhhhhhhhh Bob dont know i'm looking for him:whistling2:


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

im getting a het albino of him hes said he has one from hamm


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

reptileboy11 said:


> im getting a het albino of him hes said he has one from hamm


So you're getting a normal royal python off him?

And if you've got a phone number it would be appreciated by people who've paid hundreds or THOUSANDS of pounds - fancy PMing me the phone number, since we've got fourteen snakes and no idea when we're going to be able to meet up...


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

no at hamm he said he has one left over!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I repeat, reptileboy: unless you have an albino already or another het albino of the opposite sex, you are JUST getting an expensive normal royal python.

And were YOU at Hamm, then, to speak to him and know that he had one spare? Why not buy one from him there?


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

because they were sooo much and i have a het albino female!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

reptileboy11 said:


> because they were sooo much and i have a het albino female!


Right, and what makes you think that the prices on the first page of the list would be what you'd pay if you came into this prearranged meeting of people who have pre-paid for snakes - in my case two months in advance - which is the only reason *we* got the prices we did.

I am betting you'd pay exactly the same price now as you would have at Hamm, if not the UK going rate.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

euro exchange perhaps.

give bob an email on his website, he may be coming again.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Im just waiting fro further news, but as i only bought a normal people who spent thousands are probably a little more eager to know, i dont think Mr Batten has even logged onto rfuk since hamm!

And Ssthisto i trumped you i payed over 4 months in advance!:lol2:


----------

